# Rabbit & Jetta 2.5L Performance upgrades bundle package installed for $575



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

Late Night Tuning is offering a performance package deal for 2.5L Rabbit/Jetta owners. This performance package will include:
GIAC's 91 octane tuning software along with a LNT cold air intake. We will include all labor at no additional cost including the installation of the intake. Please feel free to contact us if you have any questions or would like to find out more details on this package deal for $575.
*VW Applications:*
2005 - 2008 Rabbit/Jetta 2.5L
















*Note: This dyno chart reflects a 2007 Rabbit 2.5L with LNT cold air intake and cat-back exhaust.*
Regards, 
James 
415.794.1415 
Late Night Tuning 
2860 Fair Oaks Ave. 
Redwood City, CA 94063


----------



## jubeii (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit & Jetta 2.5L Performance upgrades bundle package installed for $575 (james @ lnt)*

wish i was local


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Rabbit & Jetta 2.5L Performance upgrades bundle package installed for $575 (james @ lnt)*

So freakin tempting... Does the CAI throw a CEL? And how much extra for stock mode?


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit & Jetta 2.5L Performance upgrades bundle package installed for $575 (IJSTROK)*

You have an 07 right? We haven't had CELs on any of the 05s to 07s 2.5L. Sent PM back to you. Thanks.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

credit card in hand!!!


_Modified by sl33pyb at 4:34 PM 6-1-2008_


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

PM and email sent with order form. Thanks.


----------

